# Looking for a family and hunting dog



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm looking for a family and hunting dog. Family dog first, hunting second. I have two children (age 5 and 9). Breed is not important. I've had great experiences in the past with labs and German Shorthair Pointers, so I guess I am leaning towards either a lab or mild tempered bird dog. Hunting will be either grouse or rabbit. I used to have a black lab that was a great upland dog. A dog that stays close and flushes is fine, I don't need a field trial champion. Although who doesn't love a pretty pointer?

The most important thing is temperament. I want a companion for my kids. Looking to get a puppy. I've had rescue dogs in the past, and it's very hit or miss with them. Have had some great ones, and some we just couldn't live with. I love the idea of it, but truthfully it's a roll of the dice. I am not concerned with papers or bloodlines, but if that's the case it's fine either way. I am willing to pay for a good dog, but don't feel that a good dog has to cost a lot either.

If anyone has someone (breeder, etc...) that they could recommend I would appreciate. Also, breeds to look at as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Also, am really leaning towards an English Setter or English Springer Spaniel. Again, looking for a family dog to take in the woods occasionally for grouse/rabbits, whatever. Of those two is there anything to look out for? And I think I want a girl not a boy. I've had male dogs and got tired of them spending have the day marking anything not flat ground. Any thoughts?


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Setter, female, good choice. Spay early. Does not mean you don't have to spend time with obedience and lots of exercise time, as with any hunting breed. mine is the sweetest ever. I have not seen a dog with a better nose! I lost a lot of weight walking and training her especially in the first two years. She's 8 now and will find birds when other dogs are clueless.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Also, depends on how you want to hunt. pointer or flusher? big difference. i'm older, a pointer?setter is more in line with my abilities. With a good setter, you don't need to load your gun until the dog finds a bird.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks. I've settled on a female English Setter. It's one of the dogs I've always wanted. Fostered one once but she was pretty sick so couldn't keep her at the time. I'm looking forward to our time in the field.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

You should consider a Braque francias (French pointer). After doing my research this is the one I have settled on. Planning on putting a deposit on a puppy within the next 2 weeks, litter ready in march. They resemble a gsp, but smaller. Extremely good temperament, not hyper easily trainable. Supposed to be a very good dog. Something worth checking if you haven't already gotten your dog. Either way congrats I'm sure you will love it


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

I've had English setters my whole life. We have 2 now that are females, spayed, in the house, and awesome hunters. They are both great with the family and definitely great on pointing.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

One word John..Beagle.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Been there. Not really looking for a beagle. Nothing wrong with em jut not what I am looking for. Found an English Setter pup. Gonna pick her up the weekend before Christmas. Merry Christmas to me...


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Cool. When did you have a beagle? Before or after Ethan the Weiner dog - and the rest of the Weiner pack?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

We had beagles when I was a kid. The good hunters always seemed to run away (or get taken) and the ones we didn't like stuck around. And my father in law had beagles until just a year or two ago. Nothing wrong with them but grouse hunting is my first love. Almost went with a springer spaniel but have always had a soft spot for setters.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

heres my GSP, sleeps in my daughters bed everynight and hunts as hard as she can every chance she gets. I have 2 other pointers one the same age that "tolerates" my 2 girls 4 and 2. and my 12 year old pointer has put up with them as well as any dog could do having 2 little kids pulling tails, poking eyes, steppin on, etc...I'm not familiar with your area but if you go to a local hunt club or bird farm you should be able to get what you want. good luck


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Brittnary period


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

I've fostered Brittanies before. Had some good ones. Just not my cup of tea. They are beautiful to watch their speed in the heavy cover. Real workhorses.

On a related note, is there someplace in northeast ohio where I could get her on some birds and work on training her? Seems like a lot of the bird preserves have shut down recently. I live east of Cleveland. Thanks.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

leupy said:


> Brittnary period


he clearly said that he also wants a dog to hunt with?????


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

Clear out ur inbox and I will send u a msg bro


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry about that. Cleared out my inbox. Get the pup next Sunday. Can't wait.


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Congrats on the pup. You'll have to post pics when u get her...sounds like u made a good choice

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Kableguy, 
Hoskins Creek Game Birds, in Hartsgrove. See Abby's facebook page for info. Tell her you are training a dog and she will set up the planted birds accordingly.


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

Longhaulpointer, 

Love your picture of the gsp and daughter. +1 for the pointers being good family dogs also. My gsp is 3 and he is still hyper but awesome with our two year old. They are best buds... But Coty can still find a pheasant. 

Kableguy, congrats on the pup, looks like you know what you're looking for. Can't wait to see a pic!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Here's a picture. She's a sweetheart.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Kableguy said:


> Here's a picture. She's a sweetheart.


Adorable! Whats her name?


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Cider. 

I know it won't last long but she naps a lot. It's nice having a puppy in the house again...


----------

